# New Era Rap



## crazyhazey (Jun 4, 2012)

for all those who listen to the new era of rap, post a vid of your favorite new rappers, or a specific group. this means anything from a$ap rocky to wiz khalifa, my only suggestion is to keep it trill 

ill get us started

[youtube]fLCf-URqIf0[/youtube]

if you wanna see the uncensored version go to youtube and log in haha


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 4, 2012)

its a little brighter in here than usual, gonna have to smoke it out a little extra 

[youtube]TTGxTocD1e8[/youtube]


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 4, 2012)

the beat sound kinda like reggae, rocky and spaceghostpurpp are the shit

[youtube]wWrHM8vwVgs[/youtube]


----------



## dc4 (Jun 4, 2012)

Im sorry to kinda break in here kinda mad, but is there really a new era of rap? Imo there isn't real rap anymore... 
Not saying that's not good but well.. most of the so-called rap of today is just awfully bad. 
I listen to anything where there's a guitar  Guitars kinda make me feel better.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 4, 2012)

dc4 said:


> Im sorry to kinda break in here kinda mad, but is there really a new era of rap? Imo there isn't real rap anymore...
> Not saying that's not good but well.. most of the so-called rap of today is just awfully bad.
> I listen to anything where there's a guitar  Guitars kinda make me feel better.


believe it or not if you look hard enough you can find some of the best rap known to man, of course music is always opinionated, give it a chance eh?

heres some guitar incorporated into rap, pretty good too 

[youtube]QdVZdkxxJEQ[/youtube]

you wont get curren$y's songs until the 5 or 6th time you hear them, then you start to really spot out how clever he truly is.


----------



## 1993stoner (Jun 4, 2012)

I like chopped and screwed rap. Rollin by lil wayne go hard. Ima young money fan. But the old school eminem is my favorite of all times


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 4, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> I like chopped and screwed rap. Rollin by lil wayne go hard. Ima young money fan. But the old school eminem is my favorite of all times


i used to be into all of that, but newer culture means new styles, new "fashion" although that does sound gay-ish to use fashion that word fits what im speaking of. with a new decade comes a new style, we've all gotta adjust. as far as any other music coming out nowadays, with dubstep and all that shit that sounds like robots having sex, i find bliss in something with a relaxing beat about what i love to do, fuck bitches, leave em, and smoke alotta grass  

put this on blast, turn up the bass if you can, and just let the beat seep in, then tell me it doesnt make you wanna spark up a joint or smoke a fat bowl.

[youtube]BRTS0Fauy0E[/youtube]



also, if you like chopped and screwed shit, listen to the first song. asap rocky fucks with all of that, everyone he raps with basically has that sort of style, i think people call it lean music, lean as in cough syrup or codiene(probably spelled that wrong, fuck it). juicy j used to be about that type of music too, he fucks with wiz a lot now.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 4, 2012)

i highly suggest smoking to this.

[youtube]Wjq19g6EdSQ[/youtube]


----------



## BuzzdLightyear (Jun 4, 2012)

this is Allstar aka Starlito from Nashville,TN.....he was signed with Yo Gotti (til they fell out over ZedZilla) and CashMoney (He wrote for LilWayne after Gillie Da Kid left CashMoney)



[video=youtube;2rrANC-BfDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rrANC-BfDE&amp;feature=related[/video]


from 901 to 615 to 404. I REPRESENT


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 4, 2012)

BuzzdLightyear said:


> this is Allstar aka Starlito from Nashville,TN.....he was signed with Yo Gotti (til they fell out over ZedZilla) and CashMoney (He wrote for LilWayne after Gillie Da Kid left CashMoney)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn i can sort of tell he wrote for weezy, oddly, i cant explain it. pretty dope though, this beats pretty ill too.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 4, 2012)

i also love jets cause they take old ass beats nobody did justice, then kill it. especially roddy, his flow's improved so much over the years. 

[youtube]gOospkHRtnE[/youtube]


----------



## BuzzdLightyear (Jun 4, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> damn i can sort of tell he wrote for weezy, oddly, i cant explain it. pretty dope though, this beats pretty ill too.


the "GRIND HARD" chain he is wearing.....was his original "CashMoney" chain/pendant when Baby gave his when he first signed....lol he had them melted down and his grind hard charm made at a shop in ATL. if you look on Babys last solo cd....Lito was one of only a very few features on it. he was on the song "Like Father Like Son" and a few other song that came out from cash money...just cant recall them atm.


----------



## dc4 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry, hazey, tho i did find some thoughtful lyrics here and there, overall i'm not down with rap of today. i kind of liked it when people rapped because that was the only way to express their problems and shit, now what? Most of people don't have problems, especially these "rappers" riding in fancy cars, wearing chains and releasing songs just to get more money.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 4, 2012)

dc4 said:


> Sorry, hazey, tho i did find some thoughtful lyrics here and there, overall i'm not down with rap of today. i kind of liked it when people rapped because that was the only way to express their problems and shit, now what? Most of people don't have problems, especially these "rappers" riding in fancy cars, wearing chains and releasing songs just to get more money.


ah shit man, you have listened deep enough yet. dont let one song faze you my friend, plenty of rap these days tell stories about hardships, hell roddy and trademark rap with curren$y and they talk about how they used to be drug dealers before shit got good, you just have to get into it before really appreciating it. might take some adjusting but im sure youll find some modern rap that suits you.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 4, 2012)

BuzzdLightyear said:


> the "GRIND HARD" chain he is wearing.....was his original "CashMoney" chain/pendant when Baby gave his when he first signed....lol he had them melted down and his grind hard charm made at a shop in ATL. if you look on Babys last solo cd....Lito was one of only a very few features on it. he was on the song "Like Father Like Son" and a few other song that came out from cash money...just cant recall them atm.


i miss the days when cashmoney made good music, after the carter III weezy sold out, turned into a autotune rapper, which takes no talent. hahaha its funny he melted down that chain though, i would have done the same shit i dont wanna wear cash money. ill look up that song, some of the older weezy used to be pretty good, hell curren$y was signed to them not too long ago, unfortunately weezy didnt pay enough so he had to keep it trill and start the jets movement, good move though.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 4, 2012)

beast
[video=youtube;c4vmw4hI-lI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4vmw4hI-lI[/video]


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 4, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> beast
> [video=youtube;c4vmw4hI-lI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4vmw4hI-lI[/video]


i think that went too hard. haha that was raw though, glad you showed me this song.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 4, 2012)

the mixtape is on datpiff get that jawn its fire


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 4, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> the mixtape is on datpiff get that jawn its fire


truee, im on that shit. have you heard gucci mane's new mixtape? i heard some of it and the beats were fuckin ill, just cant remember the name of it.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 4, 2012)

na i dont really fuck wit that south shit not my twist


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 4, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> na i dont really fuck wit that south shit not my twist


haha yeah gucci and other south shit can be kind of ignorant sometimes but some of that shit is good, like three six and plenty others i wont begin to name.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 4, 2012)

big krit is the only rapper from the south i fuck wit 
[video=youtube;YpdX14zmQtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpdX14zmQtI[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 4, 2012)

eh new stuff sucks. it's all about the 90's 

[video=youtube;6qSoDLk6_s0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qSoDLk6_s0[/video]


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 5, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> big krit is the only rapper from the south i fuck wit
> [video=youtube;YpdX14zmQtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpdX14zmQtI[/video]


yeah krit is pretty good, do you fuck with the jets movement at all? he raps with curren$y and everyone else on jets like smoke dza and all the rest, most of them came from down south if im not mistaken.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 5, 2012)

BA142 said:


> eh new stuff sucks. it's all about the 90's
> 
> [video=youtube;6qSoDLk6_s0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qSoDLk6_s0[/video]


i miss biggie, hieroglyphics, souls of mischief, tupac, and pharcyde, thats about all the 90's i really miss. does anyone know what happened to MF doom? he used to be so good.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 5, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> yeah krit is pretty good, do you fuck with the jets movement at all? he raps with curren$y and everyone else on jets like smoke dza and all the rest, most of them came from down south if im not mistaken.


na never really heard of em but i listen to alot underground shit from philly so..


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 5, 2012)

They was smoking on schwaggg in this video lmao 

[video=youtube;2s89FLmDTFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s89FLmDTFI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 5, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> They was smoking on schwaggg in this video lmao
> 
> [video=youtube;2s89FLmDTFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s89FLmDTFI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


hahahaha do you really think juicy j would smoke dirt weed? idk, maybe 2 chains would


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 5, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> na never really heard of em but i listen to alot underground shit from philly so..


give it a chance, youd be amazed how much shit youll notice about his song the 4th or 5th time you hear it, lots of scarface references really, i think biggie would be down with them if he was still around 

[youtube]HcgvW-KzJNw[/youtube]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;HfKl13hqeqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfKl13hqeqg&amp;feature=related[/video]

I'm into new era rap remixes.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 5, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> [video=youtube;HfKl13hqeqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfKl13hqeqg&amp;feature=related[/video]
> 
> I'm into new era rap remixes.


i liked drake before he let young money commercialize him, he's got creativity but once you do a song with manaj, ive lost some respect for you lol


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

he's actually one of the few mainstream rappers i like.

but i'm in love with this remix.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 5, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> he's actually one of the few mainstream rappers i like.
> 
> but i'm in love with this remix.


same here, tyga was alright before he went mainstream too. then he did a song with chris brown...


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 5, 2012)

[youtube]Y4b57o1K49I[/youtube]

speaking of mainstream, asher roth's in this one. enjoy.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 6, 2012)

proud to say this has been my wake n bake song for like a year 

[youtube]H9R_vDTIIgI[/youtube]


----------



## biglungs (Jun 6, 2012)

locksmith>>>>mainstream garbage


[video=youtube;rXo4aZFWceU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXo4aZFWceU&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;6kfDSMyWRzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kfDSMyWRzM&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;UU3CpgzR628]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UU3CpgzR628&amp;feature=context-chv[/video]

*This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 24 seconds.*


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 6, 2012)

^only rapper from the bay thats nice imo even thou reignman killed him in that mtv battle back in the day lol


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 6, 2012)

i dont fuck wit drake but this track still hot
[video=youtube;INA09fJerzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INA09fJerzY[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jun 6, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> ^only rapper from the bay thats nice imo even thou reignman killed him in that mtv battle back in the day lol


cuz that shit was rigged mtv has always had a serious problem with bay rap


----------



## biglungs (Jun 6, 2012)

sav c isnt really new but hes my fav from the bay

[video=youtube;0U-oRJuoVrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U-oRJuoVrQ[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;iXMvb001bI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXMvb001bI4[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 6, 2012)

biglungs said:


> cuz that shit was rigged mtv has always had a serious problem with bay rap


na shit wanst rigged reign killed the boi


----------



## biglungs (Jun 6, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> na shit wanst rigged reign killed the boi


where is he know????


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 6, 2012)

still killing shit 
[video=youtube;aCcLHV2LP9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCcLHV2LP9E&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ant1408 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;EDWIE7EPSt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDWIE7EPSt8&amp;feature=g-user-u[/video]


----------



## ant1408 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;dAITlthw-5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAITlthw-5I&amp;feature=g-user-u[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jun 6, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> still killing shit
> [video=youtube;aCcLHV2LP9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCcLHV2LP9E&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


 he changed his name?


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 6, 2012)

hell yeah this threads startin to pick up, thanks for all those posts these songs are good as fuck.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 18, 2012)

almost forgot about this one. anyway...

[youtube]jf5kwj7gCNA[/youtube]

and roddy's more recent version

[youtube]y5oYEjFOeXo[/youtube]


love ghost face and raekwon, but damn, might have to go with roddys version on this one. i dont even think they're comparable actually, both of them are too good.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;Na-_KgWa1QY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na-_KgWa1QY&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 18, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> [video=youtube;Na-_KgWa1QY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na-_KgWa1QY&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


"im sicker than these niggas they just got hiccups" haha damn idk how he can freestyle after smokin all those j's, stayin true to that jet life.
his flows consistent as fuck too, sometimes i hear some of his shit and im just like damn how didnt i notice that the first time i heard it?
[youtube]ih1TJt9Fc30[/youtube]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 18, 2012)

they nice but i like music i can relate to this that pain music 
[video=youtube;VS2Ke645nNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS2Ke645nNM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 19, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> they nice but i like music i can relate to this that pain music
> [video=youtube;VS2Ke645nNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS2Ke645nNM&amp;feature=related[/video]


i feel you roddy raps about that kinda shit in some of his songs. you listen to kendrick lamar at all? 

[youtube]B5eT6TaEtPI[/youtube]


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 19, 2012)

know i already posted this but damn 2 chainz is gettin pretty big, hes in that song mercy with kanye and all those other mainstream people now. still got respect for em though, if they fucks with jets then theyre probably good. big sean raps with wiz and curren$y too, aint see too much of him lately though.

[youtube]FjjrBXI_V58[/youtube]

heres that song mercy, everyone except kanye was ight. this video trips me the fuck out though.

[youtube]7Dqgr0wNyPo[/youtube]

wtf is up with the turbans though?


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 19, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i feel you roddy raps about that kinda shit in some of his songs. you listen to kendrick lamar at all?
> 
> [youtube]B5eT6TaEtPI[/youtube]


yeah i heard him on the dream chasers mixtape he alright i got check out some more shit from him


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;pw17nqWTV70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw17nqWTV70[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 19, 2012)

underground but boi get potential to blow up 
[video=youtube;71XUjjDOi2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71XUjjDOi2c[/video]


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 19, 2012)

damn meek mill goes hard, didnt know kendrick lamar fucked with em though. gettin that mixtape for sure. pusha feek is pretty ight, probably wont be underground too long. these beats are sick too.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 19, 2012)

roddys so slept on, hes just waiting to blow up. came straight outta the trap too.

[youtube]y3v-eb3fOjg[/youtube]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 19, 2012)

meek that shit i been fucking wit him before the deal watching him come up is crazy check out some his mixtapes u wont be disappointed http://www.datpiff.com/mixtapes-search.php?criteria=meek+mill&x=0&y=0


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 19, 2012)

song was pretty good, dunno about the guy stapling a bill to his head though hahaha

[youtube]esu2hM73Gz4[/youtube]


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 19, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> meek that shit i been fucking wit him before the deal watching him come up is crazy check out some his mixtapes u wont be disappointed http://www.datpiff.com/mixtapes-search.php?criteria=meek+mill&x=0&y=0


damn i heard of him before just not lots of his shit, like the beats he goes on though. checkin out his dreamchasers mixtapes right now.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 19, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> damn i heard of him before just not lots of his shit, like the beats he goes on though. checkin out his dreamchasers mixtapes right now.


yeah the dream chasers series is the most recent the flamers mixtapes is what made him pop thou his growth as an artist is crazy


----------



## biglungs (Jul 17, 2012)

locksmith murdering the mic again


[video=youtube;46K8D-q5wXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46K8D-q5wXE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 19, 2012)

Meek murders locksmith ^^^^^^^^^^^

[video=youtube;OcwbIF02Z5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcwbIF02Z5M[/video]


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;X98HX5nbsCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X98HX5nbsCI[/video]


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;uQZMaG1eO74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQZMaG1eO74[/video]


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;T01YU7Vg5FQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T01YU7Vg5FQ[/video]

This one bangin...... ITS NOTHIN ITS NOTHIN ITS NOTHIN ITS NOTHIN ITS NOTHIN


----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;KJ19PJ7-SWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ19PJ7-SWc[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jul 19, 2012)

DAKUSHMAN 49 said:


> Meek murders locksmith ^^^^^^^^^^^



weak mill is trash pac still rolling over in his grave fuck the fake rick ross
fuck drake too faggot ass actor


----------



## smokeymcnuggetz (Jul 20, 2012)

Im sure no one will check these out since i am not posting videos but its your loss if you dont, im going to type the first handful that pop into my head. The palmer squares, earl sweatshirt, joey bada$$, micah b, alyssa marie, wax, kixxie siete, artie mccraft, prince ea, ab-soul and schoolboy q.. find one bit of fake cRAP in that list....


----------



## srh88 (Jul 22, 2012)

definitely throwin this on a cd to try with the subs 
[video=youtube;jSmfNtiACiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSmfNtiACiY[/video]


----------



## balactus (Jul 25, 2012)

srh88 said:


> definitely throwin this on a cd to try with the subs
> [video=youtube;jSmfNtiACiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSmfNtiACiY[/video]


Semi recent hip hop.

Heavy Metal Kings
[youtube]siY7mrqNEDY[/youtube]

"I don't sign up for war its no enlistment papers,
my hands fast they pyrotechnic initiators.
I don't have any close friends just distant neighbors,
Cause I don't listen to Christians or cruxifician wavers."

Vinnie always go raw.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;A-drZnOqh9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-drZnOqh9A[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;-9xa4CXI3eU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9xa4CXI3eU[/video]
more mainstreamish


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;0ePQKD9iBfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ePQKD9iBfU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;J3Sd2gDkSV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3Sd2gDkSV8[/video]


----------



## balactus (Jul 25, 2012)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;0ePQKD9iBfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ePQKD9iBfU[/video]


You think you can beat me with Ether
While I'm cookin something fresh and yall re-heatin pizza?


----------



## biglungs (Jul 25, 2012)

fuck ya paz is dope
waiting on that new album


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

this here was my shit
[video=youtube;OeVIugzMGhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeVIugzMGhM[/video]


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 26, 2012)

[youtube]lOw1CkcQ_OE[/youtube]


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 26, 2012)

childish gambino is the new era of rap music


----------



## BA142 (Jul 26, 2012)

2003....eh that's about as new as I get

metaphors and complex wordplay for 7 straight minutes 

[video=youtube;30_-mBmiDMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30_-mBmiDMA[/video]


----------

